# Help!! Ants In My Snake Tank!!!!!!



## xX.BrAnDoN.Xx (Apr 7, 2008)

Help!! There Has Been Ants In My Snake Tank...
I Fully Cleand Out My Tank Last Night And I Already Found 4 Ants In The Tank Thismorning!!

I Am Warried As The Ant's Might Try To Eat My Snake!!

Can Any1 Think Of A Solution!?! 

asap


----------



## FredBear (Apr 7, 2008)

Keep around you enclosure clean too. And please learn to type and spell. Your posts are hard to read.


----------



## xX.BrAnDoN.Xx (Apr 7, 2008)

yehhh was trying to type fast...maby if i put ant killing stuff around the tank...
but then maby if they still get in the tank the snake might eat them and get sick...


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 7, 2008)

Please don't type Like that

It is hard to read And generally just keep the Place Clean!


----------



## xX.BrAnDoN.Xx (Apr 7, 2008)

but it is clean!!!!


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm Left over food?


----------



## Princey85 (Apr 7, 2008)

Why dont you move your tank and clean around it and check to see where they are coming from, 

and get some ant rid or something ! 

Cheers,


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 7, 2008)

have u put an ant infested log in there?

is there any shed skin in there, i find the shed skin attracts ants, other than that i havent had ants in the snake enclosure. i get them in the dragon enclosures cos of the salads but tehy go away as soon as i take the salads out,...


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 7, 2008)

Just put bottle caps around the tank with some ant rid in them. They will like that more than your snake. Also if you can trace the ants back to where they are coming from, use ant sand to get rid of them for good.


----------



## xX.BrAnDoN.Xx (Apr 7, 2008)

nope i have only had snake for 3 days and havent fed it yet 

and there is no trail i just keep finding about 4 in there with no trace of were they coming from

and it is about to shed...milky eyes....

but i have got a few gum tree leaves and a stick but they are all clean i cheked them over and washed them be4 i put them in...

could they be coming there for leaves or sumfing???


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 7, 2008)

More then likely the ants are after the water in the enclosure. Unless you get a colony of meatants nesting in your enclosure your reptile will be fine. I would just wipe them away as you see them.


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 7, 2008)

xX.BrAnDoN.Xx said:


> nope i have only had snake for 3 days and havent fed it yet
> 
> and there is no trail i just keep finding about 4 in there with no trace of were they coming from
> 
> ...



Just take the leaves out, no need for them and the likely cause of your troubles. And things from outside should be baked in the oven and washed with disinfectant before going near your snake. So yes SUMFING you have put in there has caused your trouble.


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (Apr 7, 2008)

I had problems with ants a while ago but I haven't had them bother me since. 

I put Ant Rid liquid (small white bottle with a red cap - you can get it from the supermarket) outside the back door, where they had come in, then I sprayed the bejeesus out of the trail of ants leading back to the ant hole with bug spray. I also moved the mice away from the door where the ants had come in (damn stinky mice!)

Good luck getting rid of them!


----------



## xX.BrAnDoN.Xx (Apr 7, 2008)

well iv taken the leaves out and gotten all the ants out of there that are in there atm ill chek to morro and c if anymore are in there


----------



## alex_c (Apr 7, 2008)

the snake wiill not eat them so dont worry.if they are just small black ants they shouldnt hurt the snake.


----------



## xX.BrAnDoN.Xx (Apr 7, 2008)

yeppp thx guys


----------



## warren63 (Apr 7, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> More then likely the ants are after the water in the enclosure. Unless you get a colony of meatants nesting in your enclosure your reptile will be fine. I would just wipe them away as you see them.


Yes they are coming for the moisture, i get them in my gecko tank in the moist area and around the water bowl , just wipe them away and find out where they are coming from and plant a bait, good luck


----------

